# Zone Maps



## printman2000 (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that Albuquerque i slisted on both the western & Central regions. I assume you can leave from there and it would only be a one zone trip to either region, correct?

What about other stations. It looks like the SWC line is on both maps, would Lamy, NM be the same way? Are there any more precise maps?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2008)

I know for certain that ABQ is the border for both the midwest zone and western zone, and I know that TRI is the border of both the midwest and western zones - but I can't say for certain about the stations between them. I know for certain about TRI, because I got a 2 zone coach award KIN-TRI and a 1 zone roomette award TRI-PDX.

I would say yes to all the questions.


----------



## wayman (Jul 4, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I know for certain that ABQ is the border for both the midwest zone and western zone, and I know that TRI is the border of both the midwest and western zones - but I can't say for certain about the stations between them. I know for certain about TRI, because I got a 2 zone coach award KIN-TRI and a 1 zone roomette award TRI-PDX.
> I would say yes to all the questions.


Excellent news! Now that I have the AGR Mastercard (and can rack up points faster), I'll consider taking coach KNG-ABQ (in theory, just a short morning ride, and the only meal I miss the benefit of is breakfast unless we're running late already) and switching to a rewards sleeper at ABQ through CHI and on to PHL as a two-zone reward.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 4, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I know for certain that ABQ is the border for both the midwest zone and western zone, and I know that TRI is the border of both the midwest and western zones - but I can't say for certain about the stations between them. I know for certain about TRI, because I got a 2 zone coach award KIN-TRI and a 1 zone roomette award TRI-PDX.
> I would say yes to all the questions.


Where do I learn about rewards and 1 zone 2 zone rewards etc.? (I have the Earning & redeeming Partner booklet)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 4, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Where do I learn about rewards and 1 zone 2 zone rewards etc.? (I have the Earning & redeeming Partner booklet)


On the AGR website, if you click on the "*redeem*" tab, you can see some of the other redemption opportunities. If you click on the "*Reward chart*" link, you will see the zone maps and the points needed for each type of award.

*NOTE*: There are only 3 zones (east, midwest and west). The Northeast zone is *ONLY* considered if your trip is *ENTIRELY* within that zone - such as BOS-WAS! But if you need to connect at (say) WAS, you *DO NOT* add a 4th zone!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 4, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Where do I learn about rewards and 1 zone 2 zone rewards etc.? (I have the Earning & redeeming Partner booklet)
> ...


LOL ............. LOL!!!! :unsure: :unsure: :unsure: LOL



That cleared that up!

Thanx


----------



## gswager (Jul 4, 2008)

When I booked my ticket by using points, reservation was booked as one zone. I'll be traveling from LAX to Lamy, NM (LMY).

Any stations between ABQ and Trinidad are in the border zone, either west or central.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 5, 2008)

gswager said:


> When I booked my ticket by using points, reservation was booked as one zone. I'll be traveling from LAX to Lamy, NM (LMY).
> Any stations between ABQ and Trinidad are in the border zone, either west or central.


Excellent. Thanks!


----------

